# Briggs and Stratton shuts down...



## Crispy (Sep 10, 2012)

Our 20kW Briggs & Stratton generator with Vanguard 993cc starts and runs for 10 seconds and shuts down. It will do this 5 times and stop with a FC-4 code. I checked that the breaker is "on" and also checked oil level. Checked wiring to oil psi sender and high temp sender. Tried pulling the leads from these senders but no change. Has propane. Battery probes at 11-12 VDC when running (seems low). Haven't checked anything else. Thanks in advance for any help, C.


----------



## madman75 (Jul 17, 2018)

Did you check to see if the generator is outputting voltage. I think that unit needs to see a signal the the generator is producing electricity. I've heard of the regulator boards going bad in the generator.


----------

